# przymiotnik od zupy



## Encolpius

Hello, is there no adjective from zupa in Polish, like e.g.: суповой in Russian? I haven't found any in the dictionary. Thanks.


----------



## crabro

Yes, there is no adjective from zupa in Polish. No general word but there is something like "rosołowy" - porcja rosołowa, kurczak rosołowy etc. It's not exactly the same(adjective from zupa) but in my view similar.


----------



## Thomas1

There is "zupny", but it's quite rare to my experience. We often use phrases like "do zupy", "na zupę", etc.


----------



## Encolpius

Fantastic, Thomas.....so, there is also an expression "jestem zupny człowiek"???? Do you use that expression?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> There is "*zupny*", but it's quite rare to my experience. We often use phrases like "do zupy", "na zupę", etc.


I have never heard or seen that word, but I have heard and read the word *zupiasty*, meaning having a liquid, but thick consistence.
 By the way, can anyone give an example of any other language that has an adjective like *суповой *? I think that it is quite rare.


----------



## Thomas1

Encolpius said:


> Fantastic, Thomas.....so, there is also an expression "jestem zupny człowiek"???? Do you use that expression?


I'm not aware of any fixed expressions with this word. However, I think that your wording would be understandable (I assume "jestem zupny człowiek" means "lubię zupy"). Due to the rarity of "zupny", the whole may come off as a bit humorous, though.


Ben Jamin said:


> I have never heard or seen that word, but I have heard and read the word *zupiasty*, meaning having a liquid, but thick consistence.
> By the way, can anyone give an example of any other language that has an adjective like *суповой *? I think that it is quite rare.


"Zupiasty" is, I believe, quite different from "суповой". Offhand, I'd translate it as "souplike".


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, Thomas the Hungarian expression "jestem zupny" is also a bit humorous....


----------



## Thomas1

Actually, I think that it may not be necessarily due to the rare nature of "zupny" that the whole wording comes off as humorous, or at least not entirely. "Jestem kartoflany/rybny/serowy/kiełbasiany/itp." do so likewise, although the adjectives aren't rare. It's just an informal turn of phrase with a delicate humorous ring to it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I'm not aware of any fixed expressions with this word. However, I think that your wording would be understandable (I assume "jestem zupny człowiek" means "lubię zupy"). Due to the rarity of "zupny", the whole may come off as a bit humorous, though.
> "Zupiasty" is, I believe, quite different from "суповой". Offhand, I'd translate it as "souplike".


I dis not equate "zupiasty" and "*суповой", *it's enough to read my post.

As for all words derived fro zupa in Polish, they inadvertently make people think of words derived from "dupa", so this is maybe one of the reasons that those words are rare. "Jestem zupiasty" will almost certainly incite people to giggle and think about something entirely else. Besides, this expression will never be understood as "I like soup", but "I have a liquid consequence" (see my post #5).


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting comment, too, Ben Jamin...


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> I dis not equate "zupiasty" and "*суповой", *it's enough to read my post.


Sorry if that was the impression. I meant to give another tip explaining its meaning.


Ben Jamin said:


> [...] Besides, this expression will never be understood as "I like soup", but "I have a liquid consequence" (see my post #5).


I, for one, wouldn't be surprised to hear it in an everyday colloquial conversation used this way (especially tongue-in-cheek).*Co macie(mieliście) dzisiaj na obiad ?*
przez *slavko54* » 15 lip 2012, o 00:36 
*maksiu73* - ja bardzo lubię kartofelzupa . I jestem zupiasty . Uśmieszek może Cię zmylił. Bo gotowałem sam i .... dla siebie .
http://www.drugieserce.jaw.pl/forum/co-macie-mieliscie-dzisiaj-na-obiad-t482-90.html​


Mój Bartosz dużo je ,dzisiaj na przykład na sniadanie kanapkę z  pasztetem ,później 2 kawałki ciasta ,banan ,2 talerze zupy ,kopiasty  talerz kopytek [...] O kurczę stwierdzam ,że on naprawde dużo je [...] 
O a teraz je 3 talerz zupy -ale to ''zupiasty''chłopak jest [...]
*Dorcik2                                                                                                   Tytuł: : śr sty 14, 2009 5:54 pm 
*http://www.forum-ciaza.pl/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=28187&start=1065​


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Sorry if that was the impression. I meant to give another tip explaining its meaning.
> 
> I, for one, wouldn't be surprised to hear it in an everyday colloquial conversation to be used this way (especially tongue-in-cheek).*Co macie(mieliście) dzisiaj na obiad ?*
> przez *slavko54* » 15 lip 2012, o 00:36
> *maksiu73* - ja bardzo lubię kartofelzupa . I jestem zupiasty . Uśmieszek może Cię zmylił. Bo gotowałem sam i .... dla siebie .
> http://www.drugieserce.jaw.pl/forum/co-macie-mieliscie-dzisiaj-na-obiad-t482-90.html​
> 
> 
> Mój Bartosz dużo je ,dzisiaj na przykład na sniadanie kanapkę z  pasztetem ,później 2 kawałki ciasta ,banan ,2 talerze zupy ,kopiasty  talerz kopytek [...] O kurczę stwierdzam ,że on naprawde dużo je [...]
> O a teraz je 3 talerz zupy -ale to ''zupiasty''chłopak jest [...]
> *Dorcik2                                                                                                   Tytuł: : śr sty 14, 2009 5:54 pm
> *http://www.forum-ciaza.pl/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=28187&start=1065​


Now I see how the Polish language drifts away from the form that I am familiar with. I have even heard that *dobroduszny *became an insult now, and means the same as stupid, while *niedźwiedzia przysługa* became a positive one (a huge favour).


----------



## bibax

Ben Jamin said:


> By the way, can anyone give an example of any other language that has an adjective like *суповой *? I think that it is quite rare.


In Czech:
*polévkový* from polévka = soup;
polévková lžíce (spoon), polévkové koření (spices), etc.

*"Jsem polévkový"* and _*"jsem knedlíkový"* (Pepiczek knedlikowy __)"_ are quite common sayings in the informal everyday speech.

I have found (sjp.pl):

*zupny*
przymiotnik od: zupa (np. koncentraty zupne); zupowy (częściej);

There is also an interesting discussion (_"no tak... nikt nie wie co to słowo znaczy ani gdzie występuje ale jest w słowniku..."_).

Personally I should guess _*zupowy*_ as the suffix _*-owy*_ is very productive in Polish (like in Czech: _knedlík - knedlíkový_).


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you, bibax, for your comment, too. we killed two birds with one stone...


----------



## marco_2

I heard the adjectives *zupowy, latowy *etc. from people coming from Greater Poland (Wielkopolska) but for me they sound strange and I would never use them.


----------



## jasio

bibax said:


> In Czech:
> *polévkový* from polévka = soup;
> polévková lžíce (spoon), polévkové koření (spices), etc.



In Polish we would rather say "do zupy". "Łyżka do zupy", "przyprawy do zupy" (are there any special soup spices though?). 

_


bibax said:



			"Jsem polévkový"
		
Click to expand...

_


bibax said:


> and _"jsem knedlíkový" (Pepiczek knedlikowy __)"_ are quite common sayings in the informal everyday speech.



And what do they actually mean?



bibax said:


> I have found (sjp.pl):
> 
> *zupny*
> przymiotnik od: zupa (np. koncentraty zupne); zupowy (częściej);



As Ben-Jamin has already written, it is too close to 'dupny'.


----------



## Thomas1

I don't have the anal association with the word "zupny" to tell the  truth. Have those who experience it also got one when they hear "zupa"? Seriously.


marco_2 said:


> [...] the adjectives *zupowy, latowy *etc. [...] for me they sound strange [...].


Ditto.

I have started a thread in the Russian forum asking whether it's possible to say, for instance, "я рыбный" meaning "I like fish". Could Polish native speakers say what they make of the Polish equivalent construction (for example: jestem rybny/kartoflany/serowy/kiełbasiany)? A Russian speaker asked a question about it, but before I give any answer I'd  like to know whether my perception of the wording isn't skewed in some  way. The question is the following: понятно ли польское выражение вне контекста? (is the Polish expression understandable outside [its usual] context?). My answer to this question would be "yes". I'd also appreciate your remarks on the language register and any possible connotations that you might discern in the construction (I wrote about these in my posts #6&#8).


----------



## bibax

jasio said:


> In Polish we would rather say "do zupy". "Łyżka do zupy", "przyprawy do zupy" (are there any special soup spices though?).


Maggi - tekuté polévkové koření.
Maggi - aromatyczna przyprawa w płynie, do zup (mostly).


jasio said:


> And what do they actually mean?


Jsem polévkový. = I like soups. I eat soups very often. I eat soup before every main dish.
Jsem knedlíkový. = I prefer dumplings to potatoes, rice, pasta, etc.
Jsem omáčkový (omáčka = sos?, gravy, подливка). = I prefer dishes with gravy, e.g. goulash to fish and chips.
Jsem knedlíkový a omáčkový. = I prefer, say, Gulasch with Semmelknödel to Wienerschnitzel with Bratkartoffeln (as it is often too dry).

_"*My jsme všichni omáčkoví*, takže u nás se hodně dělají omáčky (rajská, koprová, svíčková, kuře na paprice, guláš, …), ..."

"Doma mám tlupu chlapů, kteří jsou *knedlíkoví a omáčkoví*."_

_"Nový generace už nebudou *knedlíkový a omáčkový*." (context: the contemporary Czechs prefer dumplings with gravy to other dishes; náš národ je knedlíkový a omáčkový - Pepiczki knedliczki).
_


----------



## Ben Jamin

For me the expression "jestem kartoflany, chlebowy, zupny" sounds  weird, like a foreigner translating literally his idioms into Polish (something like "dać ci windę?". "Ja jestem zupiasty" means for me only "I am souplike".


----------



## DW

Okay, let me tell you this, I'd venture to guess that adding something like the English _guy_ would solve all the problem. "_I'm not really an apple guy._" would be an idiomatic English expression and mean nothing but "_I don't generally like apples very much._"; same as "_Nie jestem jabłkowym gościem._" would be a fine Polish sentence to my ears meaning "_Nie przepadam aż tak strasznie za jabłkami._". Hope that helps.


----------



## Ben Jamin

DW said:


> Okay, let me tell you this, I'd venture to guess that adding something like the English _guy_ would solve all the problem. "_I'm not really an apple guy._" would be an idiomatic English expression and mean nothing but "_I don't generally like apples very much._"; same as "_Nie jestem jabłkowym gościem._" would be a fine Polish sentence to my ears meaning "_Nie przepadam aż tak strasznie za jabłkami._". Hope that helps.


"Nie jestem kasztanowym ludzikiem" sounds more familiar to me than ""_Nie jestem jabłkowym gościem._"


----------



## DW

Ben Jamin said:


> "Nie jestem kasztanowym ludzikiem" sounds more familiar to me than ""_Nie jestem jabłkowym gościem._"



I don't quite know what you're talking about, but mind you, although "_Nie jestem jabłkowym gościem_" is not a standard way to speak your mind, it's - at least to my ears - entirely understandable and even neat, I'd say.


----------



## dreamlike

There is no officially recognized adjective derived from the noun "zupa", but what I thought of instantly on reading this thread was "zupny". I can vaguely remember hearing the phrase "zupna uczta" used at some point in my life. 



jasio said:


> As Ben-Jamin has already written, it is too close to 'dupny'.


Is there any particular reason why the two of you had this sort of association?  Just like Thomas, I don't really see why anyone would have one, even more so since the word "dupny" isn't very common, in my experience at least.


----------



## Ben Jamin

DW said:


> I don't quite know what you're talking about, but mind you, although "_Nie jestem jabłkowym gościem_" is not a standard way to speak your mind, it's - at least to my ears - entirely understandable and even neat, I'd say.



Firstly, I used the adjective "familiar", not "understandable", and I repeat: this expression was entirely unknown to me until I have read it in this thread, and it sounds for me foreign, even weird, or as if it was a kindergarten kid experimenting with words, and I have right to feel so being a competent native Polish speaker.


----------



## Ben Jamin

DW said:


> I don't quite know what you're talking about, but mind you, although "_Nie jestem jabłkowym gościem_" is not a standard way to speak your mind, it's - at least to my ears - entirely understandable and even neat, I'd say.


Na podstawie poszukiwań w internecie powziąłem podejrzenie, że «jestem zupny [człowiek]» to bohemizm (w dzisiejszych czasach duża rzadkość). Samo użycie tej konstrukcji wydaje się też rzadkie. Ot, taka mutacja, jakich tysiące, z których przeżywa niewiele. Wyrażenie to nie weszło w każdym razie do języka standardowego, i nie wiadomo, czy kiedykolwiek to się stanie.


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> I don't have the anal association with the word "zupny" to tell the  truth. Have those who experience it also got one when they hear "zupa"? Seriously.



Perhaps I played with 'ząb, zupa zębowa, dąb, zupa dębowa' too often. 

_A note for foreign readers: it's a common children's game. The phrase literally means 'a tooth, a tooth soup, an oak, an oak soop', but when said really fast the toungue tends to slip to '...dąb, dupa dębowa', meaning '...an oak, an oak ass'. _



bibax said:


> Maggi - tekuté polévkové koření.
> Maggi - aromatyczna przyprawa w płynie, do zup (mostly).



Stupid me; you're right. 



bibax said:


> Jsem polévkový. = I like soups. I eat soups very often. I eat soup before every main dish.



It's so common in Poland, that it  wouldn't probably need any special distinction. 

Anyway, the idea of using an adjective in this context sounds rather strange for me. I would most naturally say simply 'lubię' (I like) or ('wolę') (I prefer) depending on context, unless I wanted to make a joke that I eat so many potatoes that I'm almost turning into a potato myself.


----------



## marrish

A neighbour of mine told me that "Jestem zupowiczem" would express this idea adequately.


----------

